# De-worming for dogs



## imadoglover (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi!
I'm a huge animal lover and I was wondering if anyone could help me solve 
my problem&#8230; 
I have a dog who's name is Elvis and a cat who's name is Princess!
I've discovered that Elvis had worms, (is it possible that he got from other pets???) 
so I want to my vet and he gave him a de-worming medication in a tablet form but he wouldn't swallow it!!
I didn't want to use too much force so I tried wrapping it with some sausage but he some how figured it out!
please help me!!
Tami


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

with the dog Grab the top of his jaw with your left hand then open his mouth and with your right hand shove it down his throat as far as you can reach until he swallows, then keep rubbing his throat whicih will cause him to have a swallow reflex .

Its handy to have that piece of food to feed him afterword so he really swallows it.

You're on your own with the cat :lol:

Most parasites are specie specific but not all.


----------



## rafilolo (Nov 1, 2006)

imadoglover said:


> Hi!
> I'm a huge animal lover and I was wondering if anyone could help me solve
> my problem&#8230;
> I have a dog who's name is Elvis and a cat who's name is Princess!
> ...


Hi Tami!
about five months ago my dog Angie suffered from worms. 
my friend told me to buy a de-worming pill and mix it with some chicken but 
Angie figured it out and only ate a quarter&#8230;
that happened a couple of times unlit two months ago I've found a solution in a form of dry food that my Angie really liked and I didn't have to force her at all !!!
you should try it &#8230;
SPAM _ REMOVED


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Wow, interesting that they were both one post wonders.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This was a setup to be spam.

They're doing it on all the forums.....pathetic.


----------

